# baby gaviscon and infacol



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi
our 2 week old has been vomiting and unsettled with ??tummy pain. Seen by the gp who prescribed baby gaviscon but I forgot to ask whether we should be continueing with the infacol too?? Can you help??

Many thanks

Emma


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Double check with your pharmacist, but I think the two of them can work together, as the gaviscon will work on the muscles and the lining of the stomach, and the infacol helps to work on the air that is ingested.  Please do check though,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

